# 87210-I have my lab



## dbundy (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello ~

I have my lab requesting that I add "ferning" as a separate option in our EMR lab template and to link it to 87210.  I am told:

Both tests have the same CPT code but they are different tests.

The Wet smear (Wet Prep) is looking, mainly, for Trichomonas, Yeast, & Clue Cells.

The Ferning is to verify vaginal fluid is or is not amniotic fluid.[/COLOR]

Can someone tell me if 87210 is accurate for ferning or if there is a more appropriate CPT?

Thank you.


----------



## Manas maity (Apr 5, 2010)

The fern test should never be coded 87210 because that code does not represent how the test is performed. (Fern testing is simply applying vaginal fl uid to a slide, which is left to dry, and observing whether a ferning develops when the residue is viewed under a microscope.) The test is performed by the provider, not the laboratory; as such, Q0114 is the correct code.


----------

